# More questions re eggs - sorry Peter!



## Becky28 (Jun 17, 2003)

Hi again Peter,
I posted about small dark eggs . . . the latest is that 7 of the 12 fertilised normally, and yesterday I had two embryos transferred: both were 'higher' grade (my clinic only rates higher or lower), one had 5 cells, the other 6.
The rest didn't look good enough to freeze sadly, but these looked pretty promising.

Do you think my chances are worse because the eggs looked ropey? I know you haven't got a crystal ball . . .

Thanks so much!

Becky


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Becky28 said:


> Hi again Peter,
> I posted about small dark eggs . . . the latest is that 7 of the 12 fertilised normally, and yesterday I had two embryos transferred: both were 'higher' grade (my clinic only rates higher or lower),
> 
> What a strange grading scale!!
> ...


----------

